# Blast from the Past: The Adventures of Sinbad



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

*The Adventures of Sinbad* is a re-telling of the adventures of the famous character from The Arabian Nights. Sinbad, along with his elder brother, Doubar, and the crew of his ship, the Nomad, sets sail from Baghdad in search of adventure and riches. Along the way the voyagers encounter strange tribes, evil wizards and giant sea monsters intent on destroying them.

Cast:
George Buza 
Role: Doubar
Oris Erhuero 
Role: Rongar
Jacqueline Collen 
Role: Maeve
Mariah Shirley 
Role: Bryn
Tim Progosh 
Role: Firouz
Zen Gesner 
Role: Sinbad 
Julianne Morris
Role: Rumina


----------

